# FOOTIE CHALLENGE : WEEK 28 : RESULTS..RESULTS..RESULTS



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

A quick reminder of the current league positions, together with last weeks scores thrown in for good measure.



1. Justman 228 (8 ) 
2. Moley 212 (7) 
3. Mercman 208 (6) 
4. NickP 199 (5) 
= vagman 199 (6) 
6. starmanTT 194 (8 ) 
= scott28tt 194 (8 ) 
8. Jonah 184 (5) 
9. NuTTs 181 (5) 
10. ColDiTT 174 (4) 
11. Kell 162 (9) 
12. L8 0RGY 156 (7) 
13. bec21tt 144 (5) 
14. Joe1978 84 (6) 
15. TTVic 75 (4) 
= XXMetal 75 (no entry) 
17. H 63 (no entry) 
18. Gizmo750 52 (11) 
19. DigimeisTTer 48 (3) 
20. granny 46 (no entry) 
21. V6vin 30 (7) 
22. TT4me 28 (6) 
23. phil 26 (no entry) 
24. MikeyB 20 (no entry)



This weekends matches are mostly FA Cup fixtures and a couple of Coca-Cola games :


Arsenal vs Sheffield United
Bolton Wanderers vs Fulham
Charlton Athletic vs Leicester City
Everton vs Manchester United
Southampton vs Brentford
Tottenham Hotspur vs Nottingham Forest
Burnley vs Blackburn Rovers
Newcastle United vs Chelsea
Brighton & Hove Albion vs Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship)
Millwall vs Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)



Good luck. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Arsenal 3vs Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 2vs Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 1vs Leicester City1 
Everton 2vs Manchester United 4
Southampton 0vs Brentford 0
Tottenham Hotspur 2vs Nottingham Forest1 
Burnley 0vs Blackburn Rovers 2
Newcastle United 0vs Chelsea 2
Brighton & Hove Albion 0vs Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship) 3
Millwall 1vs Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)2


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Arsenal 3 vs Sheffield United 1
Bolton Wanderers 2 vs Fulham 2
Charlton Athletic 1 vs Leicester City 2
Everton 1 vs Manchester United 2
Southampton 2 vs Brentford 1
Tottenham Hotspur 1 vs Nottingham Forest 1
Burnley 1 vs Blackburn Rovers 2
Newcastle United 2 vs Chelsea 3
Brighton & Hove Albion 0 vs Sunderland 3 (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 2 vs Stoke City 1 (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

2-0 Arsenal vs Sheffield United 
1-0 Bolton Wanderers vs Fulham 
1-0 Charlton Athletic vs Leicester City 
0-1 Everton vs Manchester United 
3-0 Southampton vs Brentford 
1-0 Tottenham Hotspur vs Nottingham Forest 
1-2 Burnley vs Blackburn Rovers 
1-2 Newcastle United vs Chelsea 
0-1 Brighton & Hove Albion vs Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship) 
1-0 Millwall vs Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Arsenal vs Sheffield United 3:0
Bolton Wanderers vs Fulham 1:1
Charlton Athletic vs Leicester City 1:0
Everton vs Manchester United 1:3
Southampton vs Brentford 1:0
Tottenham Hotspur vs Nottingham Forest 1:1
Burnley vs Blackburn Rovers 1:2
Newcastle United vs Chelsea 1:3
Brighton & Hove Albion vs Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship) 1:2
Millwall vs Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship) 1:0


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Arsenal 4 vs Sheffield United 1 
Bolton Wanderers 1 vs Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 2 vs Leicester City 0
Everton 0 vs Manchester United 2 
Southampton 3 vs Brentford 1 
Tottenham Hotspur 1 vs Nottingham Forest 0
Burnley 0 vs Blackburn Rovers 2 
Newcastle United 0 vs Chelsea 2 
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs Sunderland 2
Millwall 1 vs Stoke City 1


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Arsenal 2 Sheffield United 1
Bolton Wanderers 0 Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 1 Leicester City 0 
Everton 2 Manchester United 2
Southampton 2 Brentford 0 
Tottenham Hotspur 3 Nottingham Forest 1
Burnley 1 Blackburn Rovers 0
Newcastle United 0 Chelsea 1
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 Sunderland 1 
Millwall 2 Stoke City 0

Moley


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Arsenal 3 Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 2 Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 3 Leicester City 1
Everton 1 Manchester United 1
Southampton 2 Brentford 0
Tottenham Hotspur 4 Nottingham Forest 1
Burnley 0 Blackburn Rovers 2
Newcastle United 0 Chelsea 2
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 Sunderland 2
Millwall 2 Stoke City 2

Also, I'm away on holiday next week, so I'll need to submit scores for next weeks games. If you could apply these scores to whatever games are selected please:

2-1
1-1
3-0
1-2
2-2
2-0
0-1
3-2
2-0
1-2

Cheers vagman 8)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Arsenal 3 vs Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 1 vs Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 1 vs Leicester City 1
Everton 1 vs Manchester United 3
Southampton 1 vs Brentford 1
Tottenham Hotspur 3 vs Nottingham Forest 1
Burnley 0 vs Blackburn Rovers 2
Newcastle United 0 vs Chelsea 1
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs Sunderland 2 (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 0 vs Stoke City 1 (Coca-Cola Championship


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Arsenal vs Sheffield United 
2-0
Bolton Wanderers vs Fulham 
1-2
Charlton Athletic vs Leicester City 
2-1
Everton vs Manchester United 
1-2
Southampton vs Brentford 
0-1
Tottenham Hotspur vs Nottingham Forest 
2-0
Burnley vs Blackburn Rovers 
1-3
Newcastle United vs Chelsea 
2-1

Brighton & Hove Albion vs Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship) 
1-2
Millwall vs Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship) 
2-1

Cheers


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Arsenal 2 v Sheff Utd 1
Bolton 3 v Fulham 1
Charlton 2 v Leicester 2
Everton 1 v Man Utd 2
Southampton 2 v Brentford 1
Spurs 3 v Forest 0
Burnley 3 v Blackburn 2
Newcastle 1 v Chelsea 1
Brighton 2 v Sunderland 1
Millwall 3 v Stoke 1


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Arsenal 3 vs Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 1 vs Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 2 vs Leicester City 1
Everton 1 vs Manchester United 3
Southampton 1 vs Brentford 1
Tottenham Hotspur 3 vs Nottingham Forest 0
Burnley 1 vs Blackburn Rovers 2 
Newcastle United 1 vs Chelsea 2
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs Sunderland 1 (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 2 vs Stoke City 1 (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Arsenal 3 vs Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 2 vs Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 3 vs Leicester City 1 
Everton 0 vs Manchester United 2  (too many players out) 
Southampton 2 vs Brentford 0 
Tottenham Hotspur 2 vs Nottingham Forest 0 
Burnley 1 vs Blackburn Rovers 2 
Newcastle United 1 vs Chelsea 0 
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs Sunderland 2 (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 1 vs Stoke City 0 (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Arsenal 4 vs 1 Sheffield United

Bolton Wanderers 2 vs 1 Fulham

Charlton Athletic 2 vs 0 Leicester City

Everton 2 vs 2 Manchester United

Southampton 3 vs 2 Brentford

Tottenham Hotspur 3 vs 1 Nottingham Forest

Burnley 1 vs 2 Blackburn Rovers

Newcastle United 1 vs 2 Chelsea

Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs 0 Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship)

Millwall 2 vs 1 Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## R11NGR (Nov 22, 2004)

Arsenal 3 vs Sheffield United 1 
Bolton Wanderers 1 vs Fulham 1 
Charlton Athletic 3 vs Leicester City 2 
Everton 1 vs Manchester United 2 
Southampton 2 vs Brentford 1 
Tottenham Hotspur 3 vs Nottingham Forest 1 
Burnley 0 vs Blackburn Rovers 2 
Newcastle United 1 vs Chelsea 2 
Brighton & Hove Albion 0 vs Sunderland 2 (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 1 vs Stoke City 1 (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## mercman (Nov 7, 2003)

Herewith predictions of Mercman:-

Arsenal 3 Sheffield United 0
Bolton Wanderers 2 Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 3 Leicester City 0
Everton 0 Manchester United 2
Southampton 3 Brentford 1
Tottenham Hotspur 3 Nottingham Forest 0
Burnley 1 Blackburn Rovers 1
Newcastle United 0 Chelsea 2
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 Sunderland 2
Millwall 1 Stoke City 1


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Arsenal 3 vs 0 Sheffield United
Bolton Wanderers 2 vs 1 Fulham
Charlton Athletic 2 vs 1 Leicester City
Everton 0 vs 2 Manchester United
Southampton 2 vs 0 Brentford
Tottenham Hotspur 3 vs 1 Nottingham Forest
Burnley 1 vs 1 Blackburn Rovers
Newcastle United 0 vs 2 Chelsea
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 vs 1 Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship)
Millwall 2 vs 1 Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Arsenal 5 Sheffield United 1 
Bolton Wanderers 2 Fulham 1
Charlton Athletic 2 Leicester City 2  
Everton 1 Manchester United 3 
Southampton 2 Brentford 0
Tottenham Hotspur 3 Nottingham Forest 0
Burnley 2 Blackburn Rovers 1
Newcastle United 1 Chelsea 3
Brighton & Hove Albion 0 Sunderland 1 
Millwall 2 Stoke City 0


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Arsenal 3vs1 Sheffield United 
Bolton Wanderers 2vs1 Fulham 
Charlton Athletic 2vs0 Leicester City 
Everton 1vs2 Manchester United 
Southampton 2vs1 Brentford 
Tottenham Hotspur 3vs0 Nottingham Forest 
Burnley 1vs2 Blackburn Rovers 
Newcastle United 1vs1 Chelsea 
Brighton & Hove Albion 0vs2 Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship) 
Millwall 2vs1 Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Full time scores as follows :

Arsenal 1 vs 1 Sheffield United  
Bolton Wanderers 1 vs 0 Fulham
Charlton Athletic 1 vs 2 Leicester City  
Everton 0 vs 2 Manchester United
Southampton 2 vs 2 Brentford  
Tottenham Hotspur 1 vs 1 Nottingham Forest  
Burnley 0 vs 0 Blackburn Rovers :? 
Newcastle United 1 vs 0 Chelsea  
Brighton & Hove Albion 2 vs 1 Sunderland (Coca-Cola Championship)  
Millwall 0 vs 1 Stoke City (Coca-Cola Championship)



This round of th FA Cup threw up it's usual quota of shock results and as a result this weeks scoring was truly abysmal. Bec21tt was top scorer with 7 whilst Digimeister also did well with 6 points.

n.b. Don't look at Moley's or Gizmo's scores.  :roll:

Updated table as follows :



1. Justman 233 (5 ) 
2. Mercman 213 (5)
3. Moley 212 (0) 
4. vagman 204 (5) 
5. NickP 201 (2) 
6. starmanTT 196 (2 ) 
7. scott28tt 195 (1 ) 
8. Jonah 186 (2) 
9. NuTTs 185 (4) 
10. ColDiTT 177 (2) 
11. Kell 164 (2) 
12. L8 0RGY 161 (5) 
13. bec21tt 151 (7) 
14. Joe1978 88 (4) 
15. TTVic 75 (no entry) 
= XXMetal 75 (no entry) 
17. H 63 (no entry) 
18. Digimeister 54 (6)
19. Gizmo750 52 (0) 
20. granny 46 (no entry) 
21. V6vin 30 (no entry) 
22. TT4me 29 (1) 
23. phil 26 (no entry) 
24. MikeyB 24 (4)



This weeks scores are in brackets.

Next weekends matches will be posted on Wednesday, as usual.

Thanks.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Leicester through that's the main thing 8)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Glad i'm not Moley or Gizmo :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Glad i'm not Moley or Gizmo :lol:


 

That was abyssmal. No more FA cup games pleeeease 

Moley


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not Moley or Gizmo either. . . . .

Oh. . . . . hang on. . . . . . .

Bugger


----------

